# Transom or deck mount poling platform



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

for a small 14’ skiff, what would better. A poling platform that mounted off the back of the transom which would give more space in the boat and give the tiller arm more side to side swing, but push your weight further back. Or a deck mount platform which would pull your center of gravity back into the boat, yet take up some deck space and limit the motor tiller arm swing depending on the width of the base. 

I can see the pros and cons of both. Also it seems like a transom mount would be a less expensive option, but neither are inexpensive.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I suspect a 14' skiff will be sensitive to weight behind the transom, but it depends on how much weight you have forward (fuel, batteries, gear/add water to a cooler to simulate another angler). How does the boat act as is when you pole off the rear deck? Are you graceful enough to stand on the motor's cowling with it trimmed down (I hope cowlings are still strong enough to handle this)? If the bow is bouncing and getting blown around by the wind when you pole into the wind from the deck, you need more weight forward. Once you get enough weight forward to steady the bow when you are on the deck, try standing on the cowling. If the bow starts bouncing and blowing around again when you stand on the cowling, you don't want a transom mount platform. 

Nate


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For the most stable and secure poling platform it needs to anchored on both the transom and the deck... another of those “ask me how I know moments”...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Look up the FS18 “seapro17sv” built. I really like the platform on it and plan to put a similar one on my skiff. It keeps your weight further forward and still allows good tiller steering range. The other major piece of the puzzle is being able to tilt your motor up if you don’t have power t&t. This design allows you to brace your legs against the platform and lift the motor without crushing your hands, as well as keeping you a little bit lower for stability.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes a 14' boat is more sensitive to weight distribution. I would go deck mount especially if you will primarily be fishing alone. In my skiff I put a lot of weight forward such as battery, 35qt cooler w ice 2 gal. Jugs of h2o and I still get a bit of hull slap when poling alone from my deck mount platform. I might add that I think my platform it mounted a little too far forward. And if the motor being in the way is your concern i have no issues with my motor being in the way and it is mounted on a Jack plate with additional set back. This is just my experience hope it helps.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you have a back deck get a casting platform and use that doesn't get you up as high as a poling platform but it will not limit your tiller range and my boat is a Shadowcast and i am not sure i would want to be on a platform up above the motor in that little boat. Plus side is less expensive for the casting platform and if you don't like it move it to the front and have a poling platform built.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If you have a back deck get a casting platform and use that doesn't get you up as high as a poling platform but it will not limit your tiller range and my boat is a Shadowcast and i am not sure i would want to be on a platform up above the motor in that little boat. Plus side is less expensive for the casting platform and if you don't like it move it to the front and have a poling platform built.


I like that idea. I kinda wished I would have went that direction. Been poling for a while never had a platform when time came to get my new boat I knew I had to have the platform. But now that I have it it's meh! Kinda gets in the way on this small skiff. But hey it looks cool!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> I like that idea. I kinda wished I would have went that direction. Been poling for a while never had a platform when time came to get my new boat I knew I had to have the platform. But now that I have it it's meh! Kinda gets in the way on this small skiff. But hey it looks cool!


It doubles as a seat on long runs when I get tired of standing just tuck the tiller tiller extension under your arm and ride out I have owned many small over the years and have learned from my mistakes.


----------



## JPizzle (Nov 9, 2017)

I understand you’re thought process on the rear casting platform and agree with all of your points, but the reality is I wint pole this skiff very often. 99% of use will be a trolling motor on the front. When we had a newest, we rarely poled that boat either but the platform was a great place to sit, have rods in rod holder sup high, a place to stash the grill and other things when riding around, and just a more or less stand up table. 

I think ideally I would just buy one from Ankona or whom ever welds theirs as I really like their look.


----------

